# Did anyone else get windows 10.0.15063.0



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi all,
my works PC chose to download what I am assuming to be the new Windows 10 Creators update, V10.0.15063.0 
I was wondering as none of the other machines in my workplace (or at home) are seeing this update have i got something I shouldnt have?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you possibly sign up for the MS Insiders Group which gets Beta versions of Windows prior to the release to the general public?


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

nope always meant to but never actually did it


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Just announced: April 11 will be rollout of Creators version.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

So how did I get it then?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Let's make sure you're not on Insider Preview Program. Settings>Update & Security>Windows Update>Advanced Options>Stop Insider Preview Builds


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

all i have in here is Current Branch, 
Featured Updates deferred for 0 days 
security Updates deferred for 0 days
updates are not paused.

gets stranger and stranger...


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This might be connected to you being on the Deferred Channel build for Office 365.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

hi I am not sure I am in that either. From what I have read MS published the update then withdrew it, I wonder if my machine was one of the few that actually got it.
o have to say I haven't found any faults with the O/S as yet though!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

HANG LOOSE
After general release, we'll see what happens.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, when I go to updates I receive a message about the creators update, ask's if I want to be one of the first to get it, and supplies a link, won't open with Chrome (my default browser) probably would with edge, however I do not use it... if others are not receiving this notification it looks like MS have randomly selected some for earlier release.. I will wait until it is released and the bugs are known.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

the only "bug" i have found is with an internal application we use for creating our software Licence Codes where by is doesn't show the date, but if we input it normally it doesnt show but is correct and inputted.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

https://www.downloadcrew.com/article/34444-windows_10_media_creation_tool looks like this tool is released to creators edition?


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

jenae said:


> Hi, when I go to updates I receive a message about the creators update, ask's if I want to be one of the first to get it, and supplies a link, won't open with Chrome (my default browser) probably would with edge, however I do not use it... if others are not receiving this notification it looks like MS have randomly selected some for earlier release.. I will wait until it is released and the bugs are known.


 Always thought that was kinda strange, limiting access to people already using MS products. It eliminates people who left windows and are thinking of maybe going back. 

In my opinion, creator's update seems to be a bit slower overall than anniversary edition. 
Waiting is good, I download them as soon as they're available, but don't install the newest version on bare metal (or update) till they've been out a while. Satisfies my desire to play with latest/greatest while maintaining stability.


----------

